# Autocycle Pictures (Finally got it put together)



## Dave K (Jan 1, 2012)

After weeks of sorting out problems and hunting for parts I finally have my Autocycle in one piece and rideable.  Rides like a dream smooth comfortable coasts seemingly  forever.  The only hiccup is the brakes or lack of brakes as the case is.  I can stand on them and they do almost nothing at all.  It has a Morrow hub and every other one I have ever rebuilt worked great I will have to do some research on what might be the cause of this.  Still I am way way beyond stoked to have this bike on the road.  Been dreaming of owning a hanging tank Cantilever Autocycle for almost 20 years and I am so happy to finally have one.  Still need a few parts to get the front brake sorted out but should happen in the next few weeks.

To top it all off my wonderful wife went with me on an 8 mile shake down ride with me.

Check out the truss rods I made from 3/8" stainless steel tubing.  Will post a thread on how to make them in the near future.

Here are the pictures


----------



## ohdeebee (Jan 1, 2012)

Very, very cool. Love the red tires with that paint scheme.


----------



## dxmadman (Jan 1, 2012)

*Best Of Both Worlds*

Great bike, love your fleetside 58. The best of both worlds, They look so great together!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jan 1, 2012)

Awesome the springer is lookin good! Glad you hung in there it was worth it...


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Jan 1, 2012)

Love it, man!  Beautiful bike.  Nice job on the truss rods.  I'm looking forward to your post on their fabrication?


----------



## robertc (Jan 1, 2012)

Something good always comes to those who wait. After 20 years I would say it was worth the wait. Awesome bike.


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Jan 1, 2012)

It's looking good, Dave!!  I miss that bike, but glad you got it!!


----------



## Dave K (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks for all the nice words on the bike. 

Just so no one gets the wrong idea I did not get this bike directly from Aaron (VintageSchwinn.com) and it has been through at least two other owners after Aaron had it.  The issues I had with the purchase representation of the bike had nothing to do with Aaron.


----------



## Harvie (Jan 2, 2012)

Becareful leaning it up against that Ford it might catch something.


----------



## cyclebuster (Jan 2, 2012)

your hub is not assembled right or it would have awesome brakes. every one  i have serviced can flat spot the tires.


----------



## Dave K (Jan 2, 2012)

cyclebuster said:


> your hub is not assembled right or it would have awesome brakes. every one  i have serviced can flat spot the tires.




I rode it some more and the brake almost does not work for about 15' when you kick it back then it starts working and feels almost like other Morrow brakes I have just not as effective.  I don't know if there might be to much wear on the break shoe?  There could be something out of adjustment in the spring part of the break?


----------



## okozzy (Jan 2, 2012)

*Your right could be the spring*

I found this out by trial and error....... make sure that you put together the arm side first, make sure that the cone-arm side and the axle bushing are locked to one another like a puzzle (female side<cone>  to male side <axle bushing>). 
For this to happen; the cone-arm side and the axle bushing need to be threaded onto the axle as one unit, this is a bit tricky because the spring needs to be fully squeezed together as you are doing  this.

114 cone -arm side
120 axle bushing
116 retarder washer
117 retarder spring

If that does not work then the sleeve might be worn out


----------



## redline1968 (Jan 2, 2012)

that 1/8 inch and bent fork did make a big difference:0


----------



## OBcollector (Jan 2, 2012)

Harvie said:


> Becareful leaning it up against that Ford it might catch something.





Looks like a Chevy to me.



OBcollector


----------



## Harvie (Jan 2, 2012)

yea they will give ya a rash too...


----------



## Dave K (Apr 13, 2012)

Slow progress on my Autocycle.   Cleaned up a headlight switch and added a horn to the tank.  Nothing to great on fabbing horn mounts just made stuff I had on hand work. The last picture is all wired up and ready to put the tank back together.


----------



## Dave K (Apr 13, 2012)

A few pictures of its current state and a lame video of the horn and light working


http://youtu.be/T7MRgBFFq8k


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 13, 2012)

Nothing lame about a video of a fully functioning Autocycle. Your bike looks good!

 I have never bothered to wire up a bike, because I don't ever want to leave a battery in the tank.

 I've seen too many nice bikes with battery acid holes in them to ever want to risk it.

 I used to think that modern batteries didn't leak, until I pulled out my travel alarm clock, to find out that it was toast, because I had left the batteries in it after the last trip.


----------



## Dave K (Apr 13, 2012)

cyclingday said:


> Nothing lame about a video of a fully functioning Autocycle. Your bike looks good!
> 
> I have never bothered to wire up a bike, because I don't ever want to leave a battery in the tank.
> 
> ...




I am with you on the fear of leaking cells.  I plan to replace the cells with chargeable cells (they don't seem to leak) in the next few weeks.  

Thanks for the kind words on the bike.


----------



## Dave K (Apr 13, 2012)

Scored a proper springer front fender tonight on ebay.  

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=230773336174

Will need to be drilled for the Silveray and setup for wiring but should fit the bike well once I paint it to match.  

Also solved the brake problem by replacing the totally worn out brake pad.  There was not no trace of oil groves left


----------

